
The (Programming Language) Hat - fogus
http://www.drmaciver.com/2011/06/the-programming-language-hat/
======
skimbrel
There's a comment on the article complaining about the hate for Perl -- I
agree with its sentiment but not the way it characterizes so-called "brain
damaged" people.

Modern Perl is really a very different language than what people tend to think
of when they hear the word "Perl". It has a real OO layer (Moose), a mature
set of web frameworks (Plack), and generally-accepted best practices that
ensure code is just as readable and maintainable as Python or Ruby.

If all you know of Perl is hacky one-liners for munging logfiles, skim a copy
of the book Modern Perl: <http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/index.html> .
You might just learn something.

~~~
dkarl
The fact that Perl's OO "layer" has a name isn't very reassuring, even if it
is a nice solid name like "Moose."

~~~
chromatic
CLOS has a name. It's CLOS.

------
quanticle
I would add:

    
    
        The Lisp hat: basically a yarmulke; i.e. a ) on your 
        head.

~~~
gaius
The Ruby hat is very short and made of pleated tartan. On top it has
tentacles.

------
expanse
If I read another article of the form "If language X were a Y, it'd have
property Z", I might throw myself off of a bridge.

~~~
DRMacIver
If programming languages were hacker news comments this one would be common
lisp.

~~~
dkarl
Humorless, unappealing, but hard to disagree with?

~~~
DRMacIver
Contains just about everything, so I don't have to come up with a specific
justification for the comparison. ;-)

------
Swizec
A true gem from the comments thread on the article:

"The PHP Hat: Designed to fit on your head, but actually only fits on your
knee."

~~~
adaml_623
Nah the PHP hat is an ugly beanie knitted by your gran that keeps your head
really warm. But isn't totally comfortable.

------
hvs
I'd say that the COBOL hat would be one of those thin-brimmed fedoras from the
60's, but that's just too cool for COBOL. COBOL doesn't get a hat that was
worn by Frank Sinatra.

~~~
ryan_brunner
I'd go for the green eyeshade:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Visorlayout.jpg>

Anachronistic, looks absolutely silly if worn today, and was probably only
worn by uptight number crunchers even back in the 60's.

~~~
hvs
Good call on the green eyeshade.

------
a3_nm
What's the Hatter hat, then?

<http://esolangs.org/wiki/Hatter>

